# iPad 2 + jail break



## kjayoub (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

J'hesite a jailbreaker mon iPad2. Par contre je n'y connais rien. Donc:
1. Quels sont les inconvenients?
2. Avantages c'est simple je suppose, on a plein d'app gratuites.
3. Cmt on jailbreak un iPad2? Google m'aidera, ou alors il y a un site/forum particulier?
4. Est ce qu'on perd la garantie si on jailbreak son iPad? De tte facon je suppose que je peux a tt moment le remettr aux parametres d'usine...

Un grand merci pr la reponse!!


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

1. Quels sont les inconvenients?
Aucun si tu reste prudent sur les manipulations que tu fais ( renseigne toi sur blog/forum)
si un seul !!! si t veux faire une mise à jour de firmware tu devras attendre que celui ci puisse être jailbreaké
2. Avantages c'est simple je suppose, on a plein d'app gratuites.
(c'est du piratage ça mon petit alors c'est pas trop légal)
L'avantage c'est surtout de pouvoir personnaliser son ipad à fond !!! et depouvoir profiter d'une communauté très active dans le développement de tweaks ( essaye sbsettings)
3. Cmt on jailbreak un iPad2? Google m'aidera, ou alors il y a un site/forum particulier?
quelle est la version de ton firmware?

4. Est ce qu'on perd la garantie si on jailbreak son iPad? De tte facon je suppose que je peux a tt moment le remettr aux parametres d'usine...
Restauration !!! non on ne la perd pas !!! tu la perdras si tu leur renvoie un ipad jailbreaké oui !!!

Ca t'aide ?


----------



## kjayoub (12 Août 2011)

ok merci pour cette reponse!!

la version de mon firmware...chais pas trop ce que firmware veut dire 
mais en gros, je l'ai achete il y a un mois, et j'ai pas encore mis la derniere MAJ proposee par Apple via iTunes...


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

Va dans réglages>Général>informations et donne moi le numéro que tu as en face de version.


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2011)

Attention, jailbreaker, c'est laisser une porte ouverte à diverses attaques possibles...
Par contre, tu as plus de libertés diverses et variées...


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

attaque si on se sait pas ce qu'on fait !!!

Son appareil ne sera pas plus vulnérable si il n'installe pas openssh ou si il change le mot de passe !!! De même que si il installe le patch pdf fournit par comex et celui pour les certificats ?

J'ai tort ?


----------



## Larme (12 Août 2011)

Disons que j'ai plus confiance en Apple quen un groupe un peu "obscure/indéterminé" à mes yeux...
De plus, Apple modère (valide/refuse) les applications disponibles sur l'AppStore, et je ne pense pas que Cidya fasse de même...
On a vu ce que cela donnait sur les Androids où Google a dû supprimer à distance une dizaine d'appliactions différentes...


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

Alors après cela dépend des sources utilisées. Si l'utilisateur se contente des sources les plus courantes ( bigboss, etc ...), les modérateurs de ces sources évitent de mettre du contenu à risque. 

Cydia n'est pas synonyme d'anarchie. Apple refuse ces applications car elle modifie son système. 

( on pourra toujours concéder que certains tweaks sont relativement instables et plantent royalement le système mais la communauté est suffisamment active pour rendre compte de ces problèmes)

Donc le jailbreak c'est bien si l'utilisateur sait ce qu'il fait !!!


----------



## kjayoub (12 Août 2011)

j'ai la version 4.3.3...

merci pour les infos


----------



## irishboy (13 Août 2011)

kjayoub a dit:


> j'ai la version 4.3.3...
> 
> merci pour les infos



Une adresse !!! http://www.jailbreakme.com//


----------



## kjayoub (13 Août 2011)

je check ca de suite 
merci pour l'info


----------



## kjayoub (17 Août 2011)

voila, c'est jailbreake!!
c'est pas mal, mais pour l'instant je trouve pas genial...a mon avis faut que j'explore encore un peu

par contre y a-t-il un moyen de voir quelles applications sont gratuites? je ne reussis pas a les trier...ou alors j'ai mal cherche...

au depart je pensais que jailbreaker permettait d'avoir acces a plein d'applications crackees, mais en fait je me suis trompe je pense...non?


----------



## Benjamin875 (17 Août 2011)

Une question : j ai piraté quelques applications. Leur contenu sera t il sauvegardé dans iTunes ? (pages ou goorDreader par exemple)


----------



## kjayoub (17 Août 2011)

euh perso je saurai pas t'aider...tu as trouve ou tes apps?
merci


----------



## coco4496 (18 Août 2011)

Ah, la chance que tu as ! Moi comme un con j'ai fait la mise à jour 4.3.5 et je me retrouve coincé sans pouvoir jailbreaker mon iPad...
Je dois donc attendre la mise à jour pour iOS 5 en espèrent qu'un jailbreak soit dispo pour cette version.


----------



## irishboy (18 Août 2011)

kjayoub a dit:


> voila, c'est jailbreake!!
> c'est pas mal, mais pour l'instant je trouve pas genial...a mon avis faut que j'explore encore un peu
> 
> par contre y a-t-il un moyen de voir quelles applications sont gratuites? je ne reussis pas a les trier...ou alors j'ai mal cherche...
> ...





Benjamin875 a dit:


> Une question : j ai piraté quelques applications. Leur contenu sera t il sauvegardé dans iTunes ? (pages ou goorDreader par exemple)





kjayoub a dit:


> euh perso je saurai pas t'aider...tu as trouve ou tes apps?
> merci




Votre réponse s'appelle installous ( je vous laisse trouver la source cydia et la démarche à suivre) mais je tiens à vous rappeler que le piratage d'applis est illégal et que le jailbreak n'est pas fait pour ça


----------



## kjayoub (18 Août 2011)

merci a tous pour vos reponses

@irishboy: perso je trouve que telecharger des app crackees c'est pas mal pour les tester...ca permet bcp plus de decouvrir les apps...sinon on hesite a payer, ne sachant pas si l'app convient. Mnt oui, il y a les demos, mais elles st tjs limitees j'ai l'impression....
enfin, on ne va pas lancer le debat sinon on va y passer la nuit 
en tt cas merci pour tes reponses tjs utiles!! ++


----------



## Benjamin875 (18 Août 2011)

irishboy a dit:


> Votre réponse s'appelle installous ( je vous laisse trouver la source cydia et la démarche à suivre) mais je tiens à vous rappeler que le piratage d'applis est illégal et que le jailbreak n'est pas fait pour ça



La sauvegarde du contenu des applis dl sur installons est il pris en compte avec iTunes ?


----------



## irishboy (18 Août 2011)

kjayoub a dit:


> merci a tous pour vos reponses
> 
> @irishboy: perso je trouve que telecharger des app crackees c'est pas mal pour les tester...ca permet bcp plus de decouvrir les apps...sinon on hesite a payer, ne sachant pas si l'app convient. Mnt oui, il y a les demos, mais elles st tjs limitees j'ai l'impression....
> enfin, on ne va pas lancer le debat sinon on va y passer la nuit
> en tt cas merci pour tes reponses tjs utiles!! ++



Je t'en pris, c'est un plaisir de pouvoir vous aider. Quand à utiliser installons pour tester et je dis bien uniquement tester les appris, je suis parfaitement d'accord. À l'utilisateur d'acheter l'appui si elle correspond vraiment à son besoin par la suite.



Benjamin875 a dit:


> La sauvegarde du contenu des applis dl sur installons est il pris en compte avec iTunes ?



Si dans installous tu met synchroniser avec itunes oui !!!! tu gardes toutes tes données


----------

